# Ivf at create london



## ladysarah (Jun 8, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone has had any good experiences at Create clinic London. I was thinking about giving it one last shot after 2 failed attempts. I originally chose to go to this clinic because it seemed a good choice for someone my age. 

Please let me know your thoughts

Ls


----------



## memebaby (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi

dont have any words of advice as I am in exactly the same position as you, trying to make a decision whether to go to Create for my one and only shot at IVF. Have one previous failed iui. Im 42. They have good success rates with lite ivf, im trying to find out wht their sucess rates are with full on ivf because as i can only afford to fund one go I need to have the best opportunity. I would rather have the lite ivf but figure with less eggs produced the chances of it failing are maybe just too high for me.

Please share if you find out any intersting info and much luck.

SUsan


----------



## ladysarah (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi Susan, 
I would recommend going to one of their open days - they are really informative. I found the clinic really friendly and helpful, but after 2 failed attempts I feel a little cynical... Another negative for me is my partner is really not keen on giving it one last try - I am so confused. 

I wish you luck whatever you decide to do... 

Sarah


----------



## memebaby (Mar 17, 2011)

what i find a bit strange is that on their website their success stats are really good for 40-42 on natural ivf , like nearly 30% but if you go on the website of the health authority or whoever it is that regulates the industry they give stats for up to end 2010 that seem much worse. can the clinic really have upped their sucess rates so much in the spae of a year ??

can i ask did you have lite/natural ivf or traditional ivf.

for what its worth my partner isnt really that keen on going for this. we have one child that we conceived naturally and he has 3 from a previous relationship. I figure hes content with the size of his family. ............Unfortunately I am not.

Im trying to get an appointment with Nurture in Nottingham as they have good success rates but it all moves so slowly in my opinion. Have been waiting 2 weeks and they say they will write to me but that I will need investigations before an initial consultation. Its frustrting becasue I ve had all the tests quite recently and so has my partner so i dont see the merit in repeating but I cannot get to talk to anyone bar  the secretary and so Im at a loss. 

For me its all hinging on success rates becasue we can only afford to fund one go but we cant afford the likes of argh or lister. what to do............................

susan x


----------



## ladysarah (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi Susan,
I did Moderated natural, which is natural with a few injections of gonal f. We did it twice and each time got 2 eggs, which they said was good. They were very positive about the outcome, but sadly first time none fertilised and second time we got one embryo, but it didn't implant...

If you are confused about whether to do natural, natural modified or their version of conventional ivf, then they can advise you after the pre ivf scan. How successful they are compared to other clinics, I don't really know. For me , I had previously been to another clinic in Brighton called Agora, which were very negative about my chances of sucess, so when I read about natural ivf, how it was better for older women, I thought this is theone for me. 

I posted on this site about Create, because after reading loads of posts I realised nobody seemed to be  saying anything about Create.

I probably hAven't much help, as I am really confused myself. 

about time, Create are very fast, the whole process was very easy to get started and then was over very quickly....Although I got 2 negatives I was glad I hadn't spent more time and money doing it, but that is me probably being Pragmatic.

Sorry I can't be much help, but I find the whole process a guessing game as to what is the best way for me to go. 

Sarah


----------



## Frupps (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi Sarah & Susan

I just wanted to let you know my experience of Create, just in case it is any help to you.

I have had two cycles of Natural Modified IVF with them since Christmas. Aged 46 I was given a little over 0% chance of success. We have accepted this and were willing to give it a shot, knowing that we have at least tried will be part of leaving our infertility behind us as we move into the next stage of our life.

My husband and I have known that we had an infertility issue for about 8 years, I had investigations done aged 38 and had a clean bill of health but my husband had a low sperm count. We decided at that time not to have IVF treatment as I was anxious about the whole drug side of things, plus we'd only been married a couple of years and it all seemed so rushed and we didn't want all that stress in our lives.

But at 45 I'd realised that our window of opportunity was closing and contacted Create towards the end of last year, being particularly interested to hear more about the Natural IVF.

On our first visit to the clinic I had a 'fertility MOT' which was £200 and included a 3D scan of my womb and ovaries, my husband and I had a blood test each (£150 each) and also they did a sperm test (£90). It was all very quick and easy. I also paid £185 for the initial consultation. Everything was pre-booked and done on the same afternoon, all very easy. As a result of the scan they also noted that I had two fibroids, so at a later date I had a Hydrosonogram (£350) just to make sure that the fibroids would not hinder the egg transfer, I think it's a bit of a 'dummy run', and this was all fine.

During the consultation, we were told we had a very low chance, but that the Natural IVF was ideal for couples in our age group, also that I had ovulated that month (they could tell from the scan) and that they would be happy to treat us if we understood the low chance of success. It was our first experience of fertility treatment and I felt so grateful that they were willing to give us the chance to try and we just decided to give it our best shot. We had our first cycle in January 2012.

Mild drugs encouraged three of my six follicles to respond, I was scanned several times and then went for egg collection. One mature egg was collected, fertilized by ICSI, but sadly it was an abnormal fertilization by day 2 and so we got no further.

I left a little gap and we decided to have another go this month. The consultant decided on slightly different drugs this time, plus we started having the scans earlier in my cycle, and started taking the drugs a bit earlier. This resulted in one mature egg being collected again, but this time with a successful fertilization, and I had my egg transfer on Tuesday this week. I am due to return for a blood test a week today (Friday 20th) to confirm whether I am pregnant. What an anxious week we have ahead of us!

My main feedback regarding the clinic is that the treatment has all been quick and easy, there is a little uncertainty upfront about costs as you don't know exactly what drugs are going to be given and with the Natural Modified IVF I think there is scope to tailor the treatment as they see how your follicles are responding, the futher you get into the cycle and beyond egg collection then the drug charges do add up. As a guide, we've paid just under £3,500 for the current treatment cycle inclusive of ICSI. I think my drugs so far this cycle have come to about another £300 so far. I do hear of ladies who order drugs elsewhere at more competitive prices, but I just figured that I trusted the clinic to do their best for me and I couldn't be sure what drugs would be needed, so just bought them as I went each time for my scans. 

Next week the blood test will be another £150, and God willing if all goes well and I am pregnant then the fee paid so far will include an early pregnancy scan. Fingers crossed!

The admin side of Create can be a little frustrating, it is sometimes difficult to get through on the phone, and there is a pool of support staff that move between the two sites. I am a creature of habit and I found it a bit daunting to be going through something so sensitive and seeing different faces each time. I gave this feedback at my follow-up consultation and luckily this time there seemed to be more continuity and I felt much more relaxed. 

I can't really say much more! At the clinic time is precious, it is a bit of a conveyor belt system, in and out, but who cares as long as everyone is doing their best for you during 'your slot'. I am trying to keep as relaxed as possible this week waiting to hear whether we've been successful, but there is some success in our age group and I just hope we'll be that statistic.

Good luck to you both in whatever you decide, and I hope that if your heart tells you to go for it then your savings will cover it!

We've been pulling in our belts all round, and wouldn't totally rule out one last try if this one isn't meant to be.

Will let you both know how I get on next week.

With best wishes,

Annie X


----------



## memebaby (Mar 17, 2011)

Thank you so much Annie for taking teh time to post sucha  detailed and helpful reply. I am keeping fingers and toes crossed for you.

Susan
xxx


----------



## ladysarah (Jun 8, 2011)

hi Annie,
thank you for writing about your experiences at Create, it is very helpful to compare mine with yours. I know how feel about needing to at least try ivf before you move on to the next stage in your life, even though most doctors think it is a waste of time...

I went for a pre ivf scan yesterday at Create and things are looking good follicle wise - but after chatting to the doctor I realised I am not ready to go through it all again  . the doctor was absolutely great, really understanding and said she saw no problem with me waiting until next cycle. that is another good thing about natural IVF, is you can do it every cycle, if you want and don't have to do all this down regging.

fingers crossed for next week Annie  , . 

Sarah


----------



## ladysarah (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi Annie,

All the luck in the world for you tomorrow...

Sarah x


----------



## Frupps (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks so much Sarah - I am so worried, it's been such an amazing surprise to get this far, I never dreamed I would, I just don't want the bubble to burst. I think I may have had a couple of symptoms this week but trying not to fixate on it too much and just wait for the result!

Will let you know how I get on.

X


----------



## Frupps (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi Sarah & Susan

I am so sorry not to be able to give you happy news, but I got a negative on Friday. I have been feeling absolutely dreadful over the weekend, and now realise that my dramatically raised temperature from the middle of last week was nothing to do with hormonal activity but a nasty chill of some sort, have been completely been floored by it, crashing headache, earache, temperature, aches and pains. Hope that this didn't play a part in the failure of the little embryo, as that would be so cruel having got this far. I am sure it's just one of those things and will be age-related, but we'd been so hopeful, the egg was good, and the transfer too, everyone seemed very pleased. It's just the big question whether to give it one last try.......

Best wishes to you both.

X


----------



## ladysarah (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi Annie, 

I really feel for you, I kept thinking about you over the weekend, hoping you had a BFP...it is such an awful feeling to get that far and then get a negative...I got to as far as you on my second attempt and then got a BFN, it felt like my whole world had fallen apart...It also felt like no one else understood, because I had kept the treatment so quiet. The frustrating thing is no medical person can say exactly why it failed. Doing IVF is the hardest thing I have ever done...

Everyone at Create was so positive when I tried aswell, but then they have to be... 

I am work at the moment, so will write more later as I feel  there are some similarities in our situations...

All I can say, is with time the pain will pass...

Sarah


----------



## Frupps (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks Sarah, I feel quite together about it, already thinking ahead to whether we should try again. Like you my husband is not so keen, he said he's found the whole thing devastating this time. For me, I just want to know I've given it my best shot and I always thought three goes, then call it a day. If I hadn't got this far second time around I most likely would have abandoned it, but we seemed to get so close, and as you say the clinic can make you feel positive when things are going well (though I can't fault them, they have been absolutely straight with me about my chances). Would be strange if we ended up on the same treatment cycle! What are your thoughts about it now? I'm not sure if you mentioned your age? Is time as precious for you as it is for me (age 46)?

X


----------



## henriettta (May 8, 2010)

I am 46 and  had a few rounds  of ivf at Create last year after having three fully  medicated tries on the long protocol at the Lister with no success. My first cycle at Create was natural assisted, so I had a couple of shots of gonal f and cetrotide to stop me ovulating early.
I had one mature follicle which they said is normal, and egg collection was quick and easy as they give you a mild anesthetic so you wake up quickly. Unfortunately it didn't fertilize. I tried straight away the next month but this time I had a follicle that was growing slowly and I had an LH surge before it was big enough to collect. Third time I did it totally natural, no gonal f, had the one follicle , went to egg collection which I had to do with no anesthetic as I had been vomiting the night before from the tablet I had taken to stop early ovulation ( its indomethicin, a pain killer which also stops ovulation but it upset my tummy)
Unfortunately we had abnormal fertilization so again no luck. This is the thing with the natural ivf- only one or two follicles so you have to be lucky to get a fertilization. The good thing is though that you can try again straight away.
I am now thinking of donor egg as I'm exhausted from all the travelling down to London ( I live in the north) for endless scans and collections but with no luck. I was told I have only a 1 percent chance by Create, so guess that cant be that much more than trying naturally!
It was very disappointing as I am healthy, we dont have any particular problems on either side- just old  They did tell me that they had a 46 year old lady currently pregnant at the time.
I found the scans at Create to be really great- the doctor at Harley Street, Dr Campbell is very good at what he does. The team who did my second egg collection were also fantastic, especially as I had to have it done with no anesthesia. 
Their admin could be a bit better organised, but I would recommend them if you want to try with no or less drugs.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I went to Create just over a year ago as I was contemplating surrogacy with my own old eggs (as it happened my surrogate pulled out later) I have am also a bit of an IVF veteran and have cycled at the Bridge, ARCG, CRM London, IVI Barcelona monioted by the Hammersmith Hospita/92 Harley Stl, I have also had consultations/appts at Create, London Women's Clinic.CRGH and the Lister Hospital.

At ARGC I had always cycled on maximum drugs do 600 units of Puregon etc. So the paradox of doing natural or mild. The admin side of things was a bit hit and miss. The Dr working Dr Geeta was v nice. Prof who does the scanning assessments I found v useful.  I found that I was given infomation that then changed in the follow up appt, she wanted me to have donor eggs not my own- yes I knew this would increase the chances but the surrogate ( a friend) would only use my eggs, plus I wanted to try with my own eggs.  I found her a little brusk.  I was about to start a natural cycle of my own IVF despite everyone telling me that the worst sceanrio would be to use my own uterus full of adhesions and scars, low antral follicle coulds poor blood supply to the ovaries etc. I just got a bad vibe about it and cancelled the cycle the day before.

I went to Dr Jaya at the Lister who can also offer natural and mild IVF and she was an amazingly understanding lady, but they don't do surrogacy and she genuinely advised me to go back to Mr T for my best chance with a surrogate - when my surrogate got cold feet the rest is history.

wishing you all good luck


----------



## ladysarah (Jun 8, 2011)

I am glad you are feeling  better about thing Annie, I felt so sad for you, I really wanted to work for you...My thoughts about trying again are still very conflicted...I want to get some counselling, because I keep changing my mind,which is driving my partner insane...but as I am 45 this June,  i don't have the luxury of time to make that descision. Will let you know if I decide to go for it again, do you think you might cycle again soon Annie?

Thank you JJ1 and Henriettta for adding Your experiences, you both seem to have really been through it...

it is very interesting to read about other people's experiences of Create. I ended up going there because I thought it was the only clinic I could get to from my home town Brighton that does natural ivf. I found the whole process absolutely fine, except the failed fertilisation on the first attempt and the 2ww and obviously the BFN on the second cycle.  This  all happened last August/Sept time, so. I have had a long time to think about whether I want to put myself through the whole thing again... As i said earlier, i am 45 in June, so I am kind of thinking, well if it didn't work last summer surely there is even less chance of it working now for me. I am trying to convince myself to not try again because life would be easier if I didn't and having a partner who is really not keen is extemely difficult, although I get the impression that this is very typical.

Good luck everyone in whatever you decide to do...


----------



## loveandjoy (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi, I know this is probably not my place to say, but I think it's important to keep trying for your your own sake and sense of what you want/need out of life. I've just turned 40 and about to try IVF as a single woman with donor (friend) - partly b/c I want control over this decision. I just wanted to share with you that I have met a few older women (45, 46) in the last two years who are sooo upset with their partners, or even worse very bitter towards partners _they have now separated from _- who they feel 'did not let' them have a child that they so badly wanted, in their final few yrs/months of possible fertility. So I'd say go for it if you possibly can so you don't end up resenting your partenr later for 'stopping' you.


----------



## ladysarah (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi loveandjoy,

Thank you for joining in the thread...I think you are very brave and decisive to go ahead alone with ivf,it is great that you have the conviction to go for your goal in the way you describe... I, myself, feel incredibly conflicted about trying ivf again due to the realisation that when the doctors said I had a 2% chance of success they might have actually been right, it is not really my partner holding me back, he says he doesn't want to do ivf again, but if I want to, he will support that decision... In a way, I am pleased that he is not keen, as to me that means he is happy with our life together as it is... It is just me that struggles with indecision, so I am having counselling to hopefully help me see things more clearly...

I would like to move on and feel ok without having  or trying for a baby, but somehow I can't at the moment...


----------

